# The Biggest Monument in Europe



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

The Monument to the Battle of Nations...http://www.kuriositas.com/2014/05/the-monument-to-battle-of-nations.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

Very interesting and impressive. I've never heard of it before.  Thanks for posting this SB!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks Sea.  Never knew it existed.  Such detail.


----------

